# to strain or not to strain milk/lye



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you strain or not your milk/lye mixture before you pour it into the oil? This really only applies to folks who use 100% milk.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't. I've tried it and it's just a bigger mess. I melt my lye/milk in stainless bowls. When I pour it in the oils I pour slooow. If there's any hard little lye *chunks* they're in the bottom of the bowl so easy to keep out of my soap.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Exactly what Denise said!


----------

